# Tre uomini in barca



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

Eravamo in quattro, George, William Samuel Harris, io, e Montmorency. Seduti nella mia stanza fumavamo e commentavamo come fossimo mal ridotti - ridotti male, si capisce, dal punto di vista medico, questo intendo dire.

Ci sentivamo tutti e quattro tristanzuoli e ciò ci innervosiva.

Harris diceva che di tanto in tanto sentiva tremendi attacchi di vertigini da non sapere più quel che faceva; e allora anche George disse che aveva attacchi di vertigini e non sapeva più quel che faceva. In quanto a me, si trattava del fegato in disordine.

Sapevo benissimo che si trattava del fegato in disordine perché avevo letto proprio allora un foglietto propagandistico di certe pillole per il fegato nel quale erano elencati tutti i vari sintomi per cui uno può affermare che il proprio fegato è in disordine. E io, quei sintomi, li avevo tutti.

Sarà una cosa straordinaria, ma io non ho mai letto un foglio di propaganda farmaceutica senza arrivare alla conclusione che soffro di quella particolare malattia, descritta dal volantino nella sua forma più virulenta. In ogni singolo caso la diagnosi sembra corrispondere esattamente a tutti i sintomi ch'io abbia mai avvertito. Ricordo che un giorno andai al Museo Britannico per leggere la cura di una lieve indisposizione di cui avevo cominciato a soffrire - febbre da fieno, mi pare. Presi giù il libro e lessi tutto quello ch'ero venuto a leggere; e poi, soprappensiero per un momento, sfogliai le pagine pigramente, e con indolenza mi misi a esaminare le malattie in generale.

Dimentico, ora, quale fu la prima infermità in cui mi ingolfai certo un flagello distruttore - e prima ancora che avessi dato un'occhiata alla metà dell'elenco dei "sintomi premonitori" c'era in me la certezza assoluta che, ovviamente, avevo quella malattia.

Rimasi per un momento agghiacciato dall'orrore, poi con l'indifferenza della disperazione, continuai a sfogliare le pagine. Arrivai alla febbre tifoidea - ne lessi i sintomi scoprii che avevo la febbre tifoidea, che dovevo portarmela addosso da mesi senza accorgermene - mi chiesi che altro ancora avessi; mi capitò sott'occhio il Ballo di San Vito - scoprii, come previsto, d'avere anche quello - e cominciando a interessarmi al mio caso decisi di scrutarmi fino in fondo e quindi ripresi la lettura in ordine alfabetico. Lessi: brividi di febbre intermittente, e seppi che ne soffrivo e che la crisi acuta sarebbe cominciata tra una quindicina di giorni. In quanto a Bright e alla sua malattia del rene, rimasi consolato scoprendo che l'avevo solo in una forma di sottospecie e che, quanto a lei, mi avrebbe fatto vivere per anni.

Il colera ce lo avevo e con gravi complicazioni; con la difterite sembrava che ci fossi nato. Mi sprofondai coscienziosamente in tutte e ventisei le lettere e arrivai alla conclusione che l'unica malattia da cui ero esente era il ginocchio della lavandaia.

Questa scoperta al primo momento mi lasciò piuttosto deluso, mi parve quasi un affronto. Perché mai non avevo il ginocchio della lavandaia? Perché questa invidiosa eccezione? Ma dopo un po', grazie a Dio, prevalsero sentimenti meno avidi. Ebbi così la possibilità di riflettere che avevo tutte le altre malattie conosciute dalla farmacologia e così mi sentii meno egoista e decisi di fare a meno del ginocchio della lavandaia. La gotta, sembrava che mi avesse ghermito nella forma più maligna senza che ne avessi coscienza; in quanto alle fermentazioni per zimosi evidentemente ne soffrivo dalla fanciullezza. Dopo la zimosi non c'erano altre malattie e così conclusi che non avevo altro.

Rimasi lì seduto a meditare. Pensai... che caso interessante devo essere io dal punto di vista clinico; che pacchia per una scuola!

Gli studenti, avendo me, non avevano più bisogno di fare il giro per gli ospedali. L'ospedale ero io; sarebbe bastato fare un giro intorno a me e poi potevano prendersi la laurea.

Pensai a quanto tempo ancora mi rimanesse da vivere. Tentai di esaminarmi. Mi tastai il polso. In principio non lo trovai, ma poi sembrò che cominciasse a battere tutto di un colpo. Tirai fuori l'orologio e contai. Andava a cento e quarantacinque pulsazioni al minuto. Cercai di sentirmi il cuore. Ma il mio cuore non lo trovai. Non batteva più. Ero sempre stato d'opinione che doveva esserci, e aver pulsato; quindi non mi potevo render conto di che cosa era accaduto. Mi palpai dappertutto sul davanti, da quella che io chiamo la mia vita fino alla testa, e un po' attorno da ciascun lato e un po' sulle spalle. Ma non riuscivo a sentire né udire nulla. Cercai di guardarmi la lingua. La cacciai fuori per quanto fu possibile, chiusi un occhio e cercai di esaminarla con l'altro. Non riuscivo a vedere che la punta e l'unica cosa che ci guadagnai fu di esser certo più di prima che avevo la scarlattina.

Quando ero entrato in quella sala di lettura ero un uomo sano e felice. Quando mi trascinai fuori di lì ero un decrepito relitto umano.

E mi recai dal mio medico. E' un vecchio amicone e tutte le volte che vado da lui perché credo di essere ammalato, egli mi tasta il polso, mi guarda la lingua, parla del tempo che fa, tutto ciò gratis; e pensai che, andandoci ora, gli avrei reso un bel servizio. Mi dicevo: "I medici hanno bisogno di pratica. Egli avrà me. Farà più pratica con il mio corpo che con quelli di mille e settecento di quegli ammalati comuni, trascurabili, che non hanno che una o due malattie ciascuno". Andai dritto dritto da lui, lo trovai in casa e lui disse:
- Be'! Che cos'hai?
Io dissi:
- Caro mio, non starò a rubare il tuo tempo con la narrazione di tutto quello che ho. La vita è breve e, probabilmente, prima che io finissi tu saresti già all'altro mondo. Ma ti dirò quello che non ho. Non ho il ginocchio della lavandaia. Perché proprio non abbia anche il ginocchio della lavandaia non lo capisco, ma il fatto è che non ce l'ho. Però, qualsiasi altra cosa, io ce l'ho.

E gli raccontai come ero arrivato a scoprire il vero.

Ed allora egli mi sbottonò e si mise ad osservarmi, mi afferrò il polso e mi colpì il petto mentre non me lo aspettavo - una cosa veramente da vigliacco, dico io - e subito dopo cominciò a darmi testate col viso per appoggiare l'orecchio al mio petto. Dopo di che si accomodò e scrisse una ricetta, la piegò e me la porse. Io me la misi in tasca e uscii.

Non la lessi. Andai dal primo farmacista e gliela diedi. Il buon uomo la lesse e me la porse indietro.

Disse che non poteva servirmi.

Io dissi:

- Ma non è un farmacista, lei?

Lui disse:

- Sono un farmacista. Se fossi una combinazione di una cooperativa di consumo con un albergo familiare potrei servirla. Ma il fatto di essere soltanto un farmacista me lo rende impossibile.

Lessi la ricetta: Diceva:

1 libbra di bistecca, con 1 bottiglia di birra, ogni 6 ore.
1 passeggiata di dieci miglia ogni mattina.
Andare a letto alle 11 in punto tutte le sere.

E non ti riempire la testa con cose che non capisci.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2010)

che libro incredibile... quante volte l'ho letto!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che libro incredibile... quante volte l'ho letto!


Uno tra i mie preferiti in assoluto! Ci sono delle perle di saggezza non indifferenti condite con grasse risate.

Avevo anche un cane come Montmorency:rotfl:

Anche il secondo Tre uomini a zonzo e' notevole... quando descrive il comportamento del Pastore Tedesco c'e' da star male:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uno tra i mie preferiti in assoluto! Ci sono delle perle di saggezza non indifferenti condite con grasse risate.
> 
> Avevo anche un cane come Montmorency:rotfl:
> 
> Anche il secondo Tre uomini a zonzo e' notevole... quando descrive il comportamento del Pastore Tedesco c'e' da star male:carneval:


si, è gradevole... ma lontanissimo dal genio del primo!
La canzonetta comica tedesca è lo stato dell'arte... Jerome che tenta di fare il furbo imitando gli altri... e tutti a ridere come pazzi :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, è gradevole... ma lontanissimo dal genio del primo!
> La canzonetta comica tedesca è lo stato dell'arte... Jerome che tenta di fare il furbo imitando gli altri... e tutti a ridere come pazzi :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' vero.

Ma anche la partenza coi passanti impiccioni che alla vista del bagaglio iniziano a fare scommesse sul funerale o matrimonio:rotfl:
Finiscono col prendere a ombrellate il cane per farlo salire in carrozza:rotfl:


----------

